# carbon fiber gauge pods for s14 for sale



## mortal (Dec 29, 2003)

hello . 

i have an extra set of carbon fiber A pillars for the 95-98 240sx .... the pix are below ... they accomodate (2) autometer 2 1/16" gauges . lemme know if you are interetsted


http://www.teamprototype.com/cfparts/gauge/240_01.jpg 

thanks
mike


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

post this in the classifides you will get better responses


----------



## bartyb (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi, if you still have it, how much are you selling it for? thanks, you can e-mail me at [email protected].


----------

